# A cipher to solve



## Trazel (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi guys, someone posted this cipher online.
http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/3624/cypher2.jpg

The hints given are:
- The answer makes sense. It is in English. It is not short. It contains many words.
- Not all of the letters are used.
- No key is needed.
- I did not change any letters in the original message. Meaning if the word "orange" were in the message, I did not change the letters to "qwerty."

If anyone could solve this cipher, that would be great.
A big THANKS in advance


----------



## jiggy (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I don't know if you've noticed this, but much of the cypher is repeated:







Leaving only the 8x8 grid in the centre as unique (As far as I noticed in my casual overview).
Make of that what you will.


----------



## Meep (Oct 31, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Well, I don't know if you've noticed this, but much of the cypher is repeated:
> 
> IMG
> 
> ...



The top/bottom, left/right, and four corners in your 3x3 grid are the same too.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 31, 2010)

So how much do you get for answering it, and how much do you give us for solving it for you?


----------



## Trazel (Oct 31, 2010)

jiggy said:


> Well, I don't know if you've noticed this, but much of the cypher is repeated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yup I noticed that too 
Thanks for your opinion anyway.



Stefan said:


> So how much do you get for answering it, and how much do you give us for solving it for you?


 
heh. if you're that interested why don't you go find out?


----------

